# DIY 6x2x2 Journal



## JBGC (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi all, well i've finally started the dream LOL. 6x2x2 Tank has been ordered and i have a 55 Gallon tank which will become my sump. I started the stand with a mate on the weekend and i'm stoked with the progress. Its going to be so solid. The end result could be 2-4 weeks away by the time i finish but i will post regular updates here. Please feel free to comment on anything and tips are always welcome!

JB

First up is the stand, we went for 90x90 Legs and 90x35 for the rest plus the Ply for the top and bottom shelf is 15mm. (Dam ply is expensive stuff!) We plan on closing the whole thing in and adding doors / trims. For those that notice we were short on timber but still need to add 2 cross braces underneath of 90x35 to finish the bottom structure.


























































Next up will be the outside and doors then the fun begins with the paint job.

JB

P.S Feed up those fry darren hopefully be coming to see you in a month 

Well another small update. Still finishing the stand which is looking unreal. We have covered the outside with 9mm ply and cut out the door area ready to make the doors. Next will come the trim and the doors.. then the painting.

Picking up the sump at the end of the week and will post some photos of that too.


































Picked up the tank and the sump from the tankmaker friday. Managed ok to lift the 6x2 with just 2 of us but it was flat ground and no stairs so easy enough  .

Sorry about the phone quality pics, i'll step it up a notch and use my digi cam from now on. The sump will have media on left and pump / heater on right.


















Looks like i need twice as much matrix as i had anticipated! Got 4 litres from Brad at AA, but might have to get another 4!

Thinking of putting the gutter guard in as per the photo?


















Designing the plumbing now..










Any thoughts on the plumbing welcome.

Ok, finally another update.


























Stand has had the trims put on and has had undercoat + white gloss enamel finish. Still needs another
coat. Next will be start of the setup and the doors are still to come for the stand. Can't wait..starting to
come along now.

Hi all , another update. Got my stand 90% done, still needs doors but we can do them as we go later. Had to cut a hole in 1 end to get the sump in! OOPS lol.. anyways all good, will make that a door for access to get sump out. Its looking awesome, put the sump underneath and starting to sort out the media. Plumbing next woohoo. It was dam heavy lifting all that around! Enjoy the pics.


































Jas


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

Looks good. It should be a nice setup. What are you planning to stock it with?


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

4 X 4's are always a bad choice for a stand. I can't think of another dimension that bends and bows as much, or bleeds as much. It is also often available only in treated form, which bows even more than normal 4 by 4's, and is not safe to have in the house around pets and houseplants.


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

I think he will be fine with the treated lumber. He wrapped it and coated it in paint, If a kid or pet started chewing on the stand it would be a while before getting to the A.C.Q. In a fire it will give off noxious fumes but so will most any thing else on fire nearby.

Any lumber will twist and warp regardless of its dimensions. An 8' or 10' 4 x 4 will definately twist but once cut to size, ~36", it will pretty much remain stable. It is when you rip a board that the internal stresses come into play and cause distortion.

I wonder how many of us had to remove a brace or cut the stand to get the sump in :lol:


----------



## JBGC (Aug 25, 2008)

I can't see the timber bowing or bending, shes rock solid. Its been painted with an oil based undercoat and high gloss enamel in 4 coats .. she's covered well. With the ply 3/4 covering of the stand and when i put doors on u wont even see the 4x4's.

Thanks for the input though.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

While I partly agree with the critics, I have some questions on the 4X and lumber. Noting that you are down under, I wonder what lumber is used there. The 4X don't really look like treated to me. Is it perhaps a wood we don't recognise or perhaps cedar? While I agree that 4X is somewhat prone to bowing, it depends on the wood more than the size. What we use as ACQ treated here in the states is yellow pine which is still very green and wet when you buy it. Here, I prefer to use two 2X4 placed much the same as your notched ends on the 4X. Placing two 2x so that the grain pulled different directions tends to keep it from bowing. Still it looks like you have quite a good start and have a really sturdy stand. Nice paint job as well. That is the part I dread the most. :roll:


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

First off, That is a very nice looking stand!!! I build them commercially, and have to say you did a great job!

Secondly, although I have seen 4 x4's bow, it has always been in 8' sections. I have never seen a 2'-3' 4x4 bow, bend, warp, or flex. You should have no problems whatsoever with that construction. In fact if you have read any of my other posts regarding stand construction, you will see that I think 4 x 4's are overkill.

Nice work! I hope to see a photo or two once you have it set up!

RBFG


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

Stand and tank look great together!


----------



## JBGC (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok some random pics here, plumbed it on the weekend and started the sump... man it was dam scary waiting for the exploding pipes and overflowing tanks haha. Turned out awesome, i've got a few concerns with noise but i'll work on that. More finished pics will come later. Critism is welcome, however im not planning on changing the plumbing too much ,it was too much dam work LOL.

Enjoy

Sand to be washed.. 








Dirty stuff when u first get it









The old tank 









misc bits n pieces

























Tank plumbing









































































More pics

Sump return, you can see in the background the other ball valve, that will exit into
my 15 gallon tank which will flow into the sump. we only put a smaller 15mm return
into the 15 gallon tank as it doesnt require much flow.


----------



## kjhydock (Apr 28, 2009)

Loving it. Such a clean build. Just don't take 4 months to put doors on it like I did with mine :lol:

Don't see where you mentioned a stock list. Any clue on what you want to put in it yet?

Any plans for a background? I've always been one for minimalism, trying to hide those pesky filters and plumbing.

Hopefully everything continues smoothly.


----------



## DanDee (Mar 7, 2008)

That is looking SWEET
opcorn: 
Stock list?

Dan


----------



## JBGC (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi mate, the stock list will be mostly frontosa and gold comps. I'll stick with the black background and some white sand to start.

Atm my old tank has 4 Burundi, 2 Mpwimbe and 1 Moba (bit of a mix i know , but no breeding so all good) , breeding pair of gold comp's, 2 small gold comps, 1 gold head comp.


----------



## Coln (Dec 17, 2007)

Good looking build, I would be happy with the frame for the tank
totally slick job :thumb:


----------



## il0veCichlids (Nov 9, 2009)

wow congrats.... i wish i can become just like u


----------



## john73738 (Sep 22, 2009)

WOW looks great, Can't wait to see how this turns out. Interested in your lighting. What did you use??


----------



## R-DUB (Jun 3, 2007)

First off very nice build. Looks fantastic! Fits the decor nicely. Had to laugh about the 4x4 comments. As if the stand would fail. LOL. That stand could hold a truck. Looks great Good Luck!


----------



## JBGC (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi all, no lighting as yet .. going to hang a fluro from the roof. Thanks for the comments. I am looking forward to aquascaping it properly soon.

Few updated pics, added some of the fish. Ignore the aquascaping as i haven't started
that properly yet. The fronts are a bit scared looking but hopefully they will settle
down.


----------



## Sprintz (Sep 22, 2009)

Nice setup! The only thing that I would suggest is setting it up as saltwater reef tank! As much as I like cichlids, this tank set up as a mini reef would be awesome!


----------



## JBGC (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi Sprintz, yeh i am really loving my frontosa atm. If in the future i feel the urge i might change it over.


----------



## john73738 (Sep 22, 2009)

JBGC said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrhvhaOI5b8
> Hi Sprintz, yeh i am really loving my frontosa atm. If in the future i feel the urge i might change it over.


 Looks Great. Love the vid...

Bear


----------



## Sprintz (Sep 22, 2009)

Looks good. What kind of lighting did you go with? Does not look like standard flourescents.


----------



## JBGC (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeh its standard fluro.


----------

